# Regeneration of forearm



## padkison (Jan 28, 2007)

This P. agrionina nymph had its forearm accidentaly mangled in the lid of its vial. It then chewed off the mangled end, but was able to catch prey with one arm.

Just molted out and the arm has partially regenerated.


----------



## wuwu (Jan 28, 2007)

yea, the forearms take a long time to regenerate while legs can regenerate in 1 or 2 molts.


----------



## Rick (Jan 28, 2007)

Here is a s. carolina that lost his to a sibling. He has molted twice since then. He had some trouble with one arm but after the last molt he can use the smaller one.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice pics. I am sure human would like to have the ability to regenerate limbs too, but then we need to moult too!


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 29, 2007)

that would be very hard indeed


----------

